# General > Reunions >  BT Internet Reunion - 13th October 2012

## SunsetSong

For all those who worked on the BT Internet and related desks at Manpower/BT Thurso, 

We are holding a reunion party on Saturday October 13th in the Central Hotel!

There is a group on the go on Facebook for lots of stories from back in the day when we were all on this desk, working away and partying pretty hard at the weekends! Anyone who worked there will remember all the stories and the fantastic people that we worked with, the nights out and just the good times that were had! 

Its been a long, long time since many of us saw each other so we thought we were overdue a big night out! 

For more information please and to be added to the group if you are on Facebook and we have missed you (apologies if we have) please add either Alison Gillies, Morag Imlach or Joan Lawrie as a friend and we will add you to the group. 

For more information and to book tickets if not on Facebook then please contact Alison Gillies on alisongillies@btinternet.com or Joan Lawrie on joanlawrie@caithnesshorizons.co.uk

----------

